# Day old chicks!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have two silkie hens (aged 10 months) and was considering getting 1 or 2 day old chicks. Would the silkies act as mothers for these or would I have to go through the whole incubation process? It's our Summer here in Australia and average temperatures of 30 degrees Celsius (86 degrees farenheit) During the day. Can I have some advice on this? Thank you!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Are any of the girls broody?


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

adorson said:


> Are any of the girls broody?


I don't believe so at this stage? They seem pretty active during the day to me?


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Any tips guys?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

If they aren't broody they probably won't take them under wing like a Mom would especially if they have never raised a clutch before. But I said probably so you could try, just be sure to watch to be sure they don't peck the chicks. I have a few silkies here that will take any chick under wing no matter how old they are as well as 2 roosters that raised a chick from a day old so these silkies are full of surprises. LOL You could give it a try and see how it goes but just have a back up plan in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

True. My 21/2 month old silkie takes my month old silkies under her breast and mothers them completely! I leave her in the brooder with the chicks. It's a large brooder. She calls them to bed, calls them to eat, keeps them warm. Sleeps with them, I think she thinks they are her very own babies!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

adorson said:


> If they aren't broody they probably won't take them under wing like a Mom would especially if they have never raised a clutch before. But I said probably so you could try, just be sure to watch to be sure they don't peck the chicks. I have a few silkies here that will take any chick under wing no matter how old they are as well as 2 roosters that raised a chick from a day old so these silkies are full of surprises. LOL You could give it a try and see how it goes but just have a back up plan in case it doesn't work out.


sort of related inquiry: my Silkie mom nurtured her babies fervently for two months. Now, rather suddenly, she will have nothing to do with them. this is no surprise, but the timing, and our setup make it troublesome. She has decided she will roost on the corrugated metal roof of the little tractor's house. Alone. In freezing weather. I worried she would be cold so I made her go in with chicks, but she pecked at them, so I made her a little box/nest and closed her in there, but not so tightly that she can't get out. She settled down immediately and I left her. The rooster was roosting with them too, but he also started raising Cain. It's a little house. Maybe too crowded. They all have adequate shelter from the elements, fresh water, food and a regular sweeping out, if not "immaculate". Do I need to keep them separate, or is it better to let the big ones battle the babies and settle things their own way, just watching for real injury?


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I am not too sure to be honest-I don't have much experience! Hopefully someone who knows a little more will write back with some helpful hints!


----------

